
Ask HN: Where can I find resources for garbage classification technology? - avindroth
I am wondering whether the only solution for garbage classification is through manual labor; I suppose you can filter out metals, but can you do the same for plastic?
======
mtmail
Look for optical sorting nor near-infrared separator [http://www.sherbrooke-
oem.com/optical-sorter](http://www.sherbrooke-oem.com/optical-sorter)

Here's a typical machine you can buy [https://www.alibaba.com/product-
detail/Fully-automatic-urban...](https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Fully-
automatic-urban-waste-classification-conveyor_60417669660.html)

